# Growth Of Our Baby Flowerhorn Cichlid Fish, Roscoe



## Jill (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm figuring this thread will have limited appeal because while we're all horse and animal people, not a lot of us are probably into fish. However, I'm really into them 






 

We have a baby flowerhorn cichlid we are raising. We got him on 4/17/10 (week ago) and he's already changing. I wanted to start a thread to document his changes and also show a fish I think he'll resemble when he is all grown.

 

Flowerhorns are a man-made hybrid cichlid that grow to be around 10"-12" typically. They are highly aggressive and most enthusiasts recommend keeping them as the only fish in the tank. Legend has it that they are supposed to bring good luck. They're very, very personable. I already cannot get profile pictures of Roscoe w/o being a ways from the tank and zooming in. Otherwise, he's looking at me "dancing" head on.

 

So here we go... and I will update periodically as he matures.

Roscoe, 4/18/10:






Roscoe, 4/23/10 (see the growing definition of his head -- and also the fat stomach indicating I've been mooched into over feeding him):






Roscoe, 5/1/10 -- He's changed a lot in just 2wks:









And a fish that I think (and hope) Roscoe will resemble when he is mature:






Lastly, this is Roscoe in his current home -- a 55g aquarium with two big filters, heater, two airstone disks, blue background and colorful decorations (which are recommended for flowerhorn development believe it or not!):


----------



## wrs (Apr 24, 2010)

It's going to be fun watching him grow. I hope you continue posting your fish pictures, they are really pretty & you have such beautiful setups for them. I enjoying looking at them.


----------



## Mominis (Apr 24, 2010)

His name cracks me up. Roscoe. LOL! He is quite a handsome fish.


----------



## Jill (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks, folks! I'm stupidly crazy over Roscoe.

I think the name's funny, too. It's why I picked it kind of. He might be the only fish named Roscoe out there LOL! I thought of naming him Fluffy but H just didn't get the spirit in which I meant it.

He scared me this morning. I get up earlier than H usually on the weekend and I couldn't find Roscoe. At the back of the tank where the filters go, there are small spaces he could jump out of. Just before I finally saw him, i was ready to go wake H up to help me look behind the tank / stand to see if he jumped out (nearing a panic).

The tank is currently big on him, but there's a good chance he will need a bigger (wider) tank by the time he's fully grown (but I hope not). He may get 12" long, and the tank is 12" wide so that's probably not a very happy home if he reaches that size.

He cannot have any friends. He'd love it, I'm sure, because killing them would give him something to do! He's already "mean". The store actually had several tanks with growing flowerhorns and a few nearly grown ones. Part of why I picked Roscoe was he was doing all he could to make his tank mates (presumably his brother's and sisters) miserable. He was the terror of that little tank which I thought meant he was healthy and probably a male. Some people do keep flowerhorns with other very agressive fish, but it's generally at the risk of the other fish.

Yesterday was probably the worst day of his life. After seeing in the pictures how bloated he was, he had to fast. I can't see him good in profile because he faces me head on if I get anywhere near the tank and he's not big enough for me to see his body profile unless I zoom in iwth the camera. I may actually need to crack out the bonoculars and keep them on the coffee table for awhile -- crazy!


----------



## Jill (May 1, 2010)

Just wanted to update with this weekend's pictures of Roscoe! He's really changing fast... we've had him for 2wks today:


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 1, 2010)

He is a beautiful fish!! What will he eat as he grows? feeder fish?


----------



## Jill (May 1, 2010)

No, he'll eat different types of prepared foods (mostly pellets) and maybe some lean meat. Most people don't recommend using feeder fish because they are often sick and can make your pet fish sick. I wouldn't have the heart to do it, so I'm happy it's not recommended for flowerhorns





However, if Roscoe could talk, I bet he'd say he's lonely and was hoping maybe I would put a couple neon tetras or platys in with him, just for a visit and all. He can't help it if they accidently swim into his mouth


----------



## jacks'thunder (May 1, 2010)

Jill said:


> No, he'll eat different types of prepared foods (mostly pellets) and maybe some lean meat. Most people don't recommend using feeder fish because they are often sick and can make your pet fish sick. I wouldn't have the heart to do it, so I'm happy it's not recommended for flowerhorns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh you just made me spit out my coffee!!






Definately keep us posted with pictures!!!

(and actually I have a clown knife that I call fluffy!!! He is absoultly not fluffy in any way shape or form!!! But I thought it was funny and him being a "clown" knife.... get it...LOL!!)


----------



## krissy3 (May 3, 2010)

I love funny names. Fluffy is a GREAT name for a fish !

I like Heathrow , Hector, Ruben, Twila May, Daphnie, ..I have a cat named Cottswald, a pony named Quelly.I think its cool that you adore your fish, fish need to be loved, so do lizzards . I had a shrimp named "shrimp" once. A finch named Cactus Jack.

keep us posted on his teenage growing phases. How do you know when he is in a bad mood ?

krissy


----------

